# Lego series: architecture



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Honestly I'm still having doubts if this thread belongs to this section. But I recently bought one of the Lego architecture series which was The Empire State Building.










What I really wanted was Fallingwater but it costs around US$ 98.

Anyway, does anyone here collect any of Lego's architecture series? And what buildings would you like to see an any future sets?


----------



## Wunderknabe (Jun 29, 2010)

How big is that thing? And what does it cost?

Doesn't look very detailed. 

There must be quite a discrepancy between this model and fallingwater house if that costs 98$..


----------



## shard97 (Feb 11, 2012)

that one is about the height of ur computer moniter


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

We have a bunch of these in our library, and honestly, they are quite a disappointment. I've seen much, much better recreations from unofficial builders. They are quite lackluster, and I suppose a very high price doesn't make it more worth it.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

I looooooooove Lego. I can play with legos right now.


----------



## CHLayson (May 29, 2012)

wow. so amazing when you do that thing


----------

